# ISTP vs INTP



## dru7170 (Oct 4, 2009)

i'm having a little confusion on the distinction. i've read up on the cognitive functions, type descriptions, etc etc. what i mean is, i don't know if i'm INTP or ISTP.

any help on the subject would be appreciated in relative amounts, depending on how useful the input is. tvym. roud:

if you know any ISTPs/INTPs, what do you consider their defining characteristics? what _makes_ an INTP/ISTP? how would you describe those types in general, providing as much information as you could?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I think one of the more defining characteristics, due to Ne and Se differences, would be that ISTPs are capable of being more 'in the moment' than INTPs, who may be more inside their heads, or at least not as in the moment, even if it's something that absorbs them. Additionally, due to the tertiary Ni and Si differences, when those develop, I would think that the ISTP would see themselves gaining an eye for different perspectives on things, and really beginning to understand the proverbial 'in another person's shoes', even if before then, they thought themselves capable of that. The Si in INTPs would likely lend them a way of being grounded more, and less in their heads. The major thing to consider with the tertiary functions is that they're developing perceiving functions, so the development of the tertiary function in an INTP and ISTP would be a change in perspective and way of taking in information.

Apologies for focusing on the functions, but I think it's very big. I'll be moving this to a more specific section, too, if you don't mind.


----------



## carwreck (Feb 6, 2010)

Big difference seems to be learning style. Seems like you're an intp. But I suggest reading about the four functions and what they are and how they interact. You group people together by the four preferences and you can profile people as having similar characteristics. Intp will beginning using their tertiary function and act like istp, and vice versa. I learn best with examples, and had a hard time with concepts growing up, usually people keep the same learning style. Its the way people tend to take in information, search difference between intuition and sensor and you'll find your answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dru7170 (Oct 4, 2009)

i've read as much useful material on the functions as i can feasably find, it hasn't really gotten me anywhere. i can't relate "tertiary" and "primary" and all the technical terms to myself, so i haven't really been able to figure it out one way or the other. an explanation of the functions would be useful, but only if it could be related to me in human terms, if you please. roud:


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

This topic has been discussed in detail. Maybe you should review this thread.


----------



## carwreck (Feb 6, 2010)

My MBTI Personality Type - MBTI Basics - Sensing or Intuition
Types who prefer intuition ignore material surface of things and consider the larger picture, interested in meaning and future possibility, 


can focus on potential and overlook obstacles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dru7170 (Oct 4, 2009)

that thread isn't very helpful at all. =/ 

there is very little information present, and all of it seems to be subjective, relative specifically to that one person's experience. no two people are likely going to share a similar experience and relate it in the same way, hence the problem. i've heard it all before or read it somewhere else, and clearly since i'm still undecided on the matter it's not making any difference. i need something objective that i can compare to myself, a general trait shared universally by the majority of INTPs, and one shared by ISTPs. this information isn't likely to come from either type of course, because as i said all the information i've read so far from either type is entirely too subjective to be reliable. 

nor are the clinical definitions of Se and Ne very helpful to me, because they're not explained in relatable terms. i understand the terms, of course, but i can't *relate* to either one any more than the other that way.

it's very frustrating being such in the middle like this and not know how to un-stick myself... >_>

i am an introvert and Ti is my dominant function, so can safely assume i'm an IxTP. it's also plausible that IxTP is the best way to type myself, as i could likely have fairly equally developed Se and Ne. however i can't make that decision either, since i have no way of knowing whether it's true...

*sigh*
any help at all, that's actually *helpful*, i would welcome and embrace.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

functianalyst is correct- this topic has actually been discussed in far more detail in the other thread. you may wish to go over there to read more about it.

however, as i recall, the easiest difference to tell between an INTP and an ISTP is that:

an INTP would look at an object and think "I can do X and X with this."
whereas,
an ISTP would look at a situation and think, "I need to use X on this."

also, from my point of view, an INTP would analyze the crap out of something, and their posts are a shitton longer than an ISTP's. if they are discussing something, their posts will be AT LEAST several paragraphs long. ISTP's typically just get to the point. much like you did in your posts.

furthermore,



> i can't relate "tertiary" and "primary" and all the technical terms to myself, so i haven't really been able to figure it out one way or the other. an explanation of the functions would be useful, but only if it could be related to me in human terms, if you please. roud:


an INTP would've continued to persist reading until he understood what it meant.

seeing from your writing style and your content, i would categorize you as a ISTP.


if you'd like to know more info in INTPs, here's a good site on them. dunno if you've already seen it though
http://www.intp.org/intprofile.html


----------



## dru7170 (Oct 4, 2009)

most people do categorize me as an ISTP. i'm not won over, however. with the examples of differences between INTPs and ISTPs those same people give me, i relate more to the INTP examples, as i did yours, and typically very little to ISTP examples. 

i'll check out the site though. oh, and i took the cognitive processes test. my results indicated that my top three cognitive processes in use are Ti, Ni, and Fi, respectively. my score on all of the cognitive processes were: Ti [dominant], followed by Ni and Fi [equally], followed by Si and Te [equally], followed by Ne, Se, and lastly Fe. 

as a summary for my developement of the processes, my results indicated that i use all processes;

"Fe
You notice this process and enjoy when others use it but only occassionally find yourself engaging in it. You may marvel at others who do it very well. It doesn't appear useful to you personally and can annoy you if others use it too much.
Si,Se,Ne
You value this process as a helpful aid, even if you do not engage it that often. You trust it contributes to life, particularly when done by others who do the process well. You might recruit others to help you do this process for you.
Ni,Ti,Te,Fi
You actively use this process in your daily life as a useful tool or helpful aid. You could live without it but use definitely contributes to the what you do and who you are. You can work with others using this process, usually in a support role."


----------



## dru7170 (Oct 4, 2009)

haha. i did read that before, it's what won me over to the INTP side, if only moderately. continually testing as either equally N/S or slightly more S people continually diagnosing me as ISTP [despite all this, i don't relate well to ISTP or even S descriptions, or particularly N ones for that matter, although i relate slightly moreso to the latter] makes me question it, though.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

dru7170 said:


> most people do categorize me as an ISTP. i'm not won over, however. with the examples of differences between INTPs and ISTPs those same people give me, i relate more to the INTP examples, as i did yours, and typically very little to ISTP examples.
> 
> i'll check out the site though. oh, and i took the cognitive processes test. my results indicated that my top three cognitive processes in use are Ti, Ni, and Fi, respectively. my score on all of the cognitive processes were: Ti [dominant], followed by Ni and Fi [equally], followed by Si and Te [equally], followed by Ne, Se, and lastly Fe.
> 
> ...


all right,how about this: if the descriptions of main personality tests aren't detailed enough for you and you still want to know, you can do what i did (i'm an INXP). go onto both the ISTP and the INTP subforums and read everyone's answers to the questions posed on the threads. 

of course you'll have to figure out the commonalities between everyone's answers but it shouldnt be too hard.

as i also recall reading somewhere, an INTP is extremely good at picking out any illogical details in an argument (or in anything).


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

dru7170 said:


> haha. i did read that before, it's what won me over to the INTP side, if only moderately. continually testing as either equally N/S or slightly more S people continually diagnosing me as ISTP [despite all this, i don't relate well to ISTP or even S descriptions, or particularly N ones for that matter, although i relate slightly moreso to the latter] makes me question it, though.


if you truly can't decide between the two, you're an IXTP. /shrug
nothing wrong with it. you get the best of both worlds right? (the S/N world that is)


----------



## dru7170 (Oct 4, 2009)

that's exactly what i started doing today, actually :laughing:

this is me investigating the INTP forums for any helpful information. next time i log on, i'll be doing the same with the ISTP subforums. i'll still be keeping tabs on the progress of my INTPf threads, ofc, but you get the idea.


----------



## dru7170 (Oct 4, 2009)

calysco said:


> if you truly can't decide between the two, you're an IXTP. /shrug
> nothing wrong with it. you get the best of both worlds right? (the S/N world that is)


it gives a dscting feeling of unsettled-ness not being decided, though. 

if i could decide that i were an IxTP, perhaps by being provided with information on IxTP types (if there truly are any; maybe some people are just.. hard to sway. like me) then i would be more comfortable with that distinction.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

dru7170 said:


> it gives a dscting feeling of unsettled-ness not being decided, though.
> 
> if i could decide that i were an IxTP, perhaps by being provided with information on IxTP types (if there truly are any; maybe some people are just.. hard to sway. like me) then i would be more comfortable with that distinction.



imo, it's hard to relate (much less find) someone like that. your S-traits will not necessarily match up with theirs. same goes with your N-traits. but here's a very good thread you can go to:

ISTP/INTP - INTP Central


you'll have to sift through a lot of material but as i recall it was very good. maybe it's what you're looking for?


----------



## dru7170 (Oct 4, 2009)

i'll get back to you on that after i go through it all... yes, all of it


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

dru7170 said:


> i'll get back to you on that after i go through it all... yes, all of it


shouldnt take you too long if you read fast. i estimate about half-hour-45 min?


----------



## dru7170 (Oct 4, 2009)

alright, well, the same thing happened there. i related a bit to S, but much more to N.

perhaps the reason i'm frequently being typed as ISTP is because a lot of N is an internal thing; it can't be seen as easily. clearly, i have both S and N qualities; the S is just easier to see, because, it deals more in the physical world. 
*shrug*

i shall continue my quest for enlightenment indefinitely.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

dru7170 said:


> alright, well, the same thing happened there. i related a bit to S, but much more to N.
> 
> perhaps the reason i'm frequently being typed as ISTP is because a lot of N is an internal thing; it can't be seen as easily. clearly, i have both S and N qualities; the S is just easier to see, because, it deals more in the physical world.
> *shrug*
> ...



perhaps you are an INTP but the way that you deal with things are more like ISTP's. 

another thing about INTPs, they are very conflict-avoident- especially in the realm of relationships. if you were to outrightly face the other person or any kind of drama head-on, that would be more of an ISTP thing to do. INTPs typically just withdraw.


----------



## dru7170 (Oct 4, 2009)

well, i definitely withdraw from conflict. unless i'm stressed out, in which case i'm too annoyed to make the effort.


----------

